

Blaze – Meteor Reactive Templating witho Meteor (HTML5DevConf) - mrisse
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuTXlC0PZ2E

======
mrisse
[http://meteor.github.io/blaze/](http://meteor.github.io/blaze/)

